# What state are you from?



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

Where is everyone from? I live in Massachusetts.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm in lower Mich


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Pennsylvania.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

Oklahoma.........where the winds come sweeping down the plains..........


----------



## grapegrl (Jan 3, 2006)

Hot and muggy Florida here...


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

New Jersey checking in!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Yippie Ki Yah Oklahoma here as well.


----------



## Pete (Apr 13, 2004)

Originally from Massachusetts, I've lived in Florida for the last 3 years.


----------



## Forbidden Crypts (Sep 5, 2004)

I'm from state of Confusion.


----------



## Michigal (Jan 3, 2006)

Originally from Michigan, moved to Maine in 1999.
(You can take the gal out of Michigan, but you can't take the Michigan out of the gal)


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Born in North Carolina, moved to Florida shortly thereafter and lived in the upper part of the state, Central and Panhadle mostly, until late May of this year. I now reside in Colorado.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

Retired military here (USAF) who was born in VA, have lived in (at least 3 years each) TX, SC, GA, CA but, now call Utah my home and ahve for the pass 6 years.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Southern New Jersey is the place I call home.


----------



## Crazy2ScareU (Aug 12, 2006)

Indiana


----------



## Hellrazor (Jun 18, 2006)

confusion

I guess forbidden Crypts beat me to this one so its not so funny when I say it...


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

Constant deniel(SP I know...) Its fun in this state


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Southern California representing. Born and raised... now's the time to get the flock outta here! Looking for a new state that has no traffic, snow, or rain.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

North of Boston Massachusetts.


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Maryland;not too far from the eastern shore.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Beautiful Parker Colorado.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Maryland, on the Eastern Shore (Yes life does exist here year round)


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Born in Wisconsin, then KS, AZ, OH, IN, and finally landed in Texas.


----------



## Daughter of Darkness (Aug 24, 2006)

California (Central Valley)


----------



## TipoDeemin (Oct 8, 2005)

Another from Utah here.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I'm in Utah too.

If you live in Utah, Idaho or Colorado join the Rocky Mountain Gathering email list. We get together every couple of months and build a prop and the mailing list is also a great resource for help or for finding out about local sales and stuff.
Go here to learn how to subscribe to the list http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/2005_gathering.htm


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

State of perpetual bliss...or province of British Columbia as it's otherwise known...


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

I am in West Michigan


----------



## BloodyRose (Jul 10, 2006)

Morbius and i are in california, in the beautiful monterey bay area.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Born 'n raised in J'ville Florida.. moved one county over 12 years ago.

Gawd, I feel old now just readin' that.


----------



## Eyes_in_the_dark (Jun 15, 2006)

mrklaw said:


> I'm in Utah too.
> 
> If you live in Utah, Idaho or Colorado join the Rocky Mountain Gathering email list. We get together every couple of months and build a prop and the mailing list is also a great resource for help or for finding out about local sales and stuff.
> Go here to learn how to subscribe to the list http://www.halloweenpropmaster.com/2005_gathering.htm


Thanks mrklaw, I signed-up.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Henderson,Nevada..jist outside of Fabulous Las Vegas


----------



## -blank- (Sep 10, 2006)

california!
its summer all year long here


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

Sterling Massachuetts


----------



## morgan8586 (Aug 30, 2006)

Ohio


----------



## BioNecro (Sep 5, 2006)

Hey Lotus were neighbors, Lunenburg.


----------



## Hella (Feb 6, 2006)

Yet one more from Colorful Colorado.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Northern NJ here.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Sunny California!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

New York.
Raised on Long Island, now live in wester new york, Rochester.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

West Virginia, originally from North Carolina.


----------



## Dreadnight (Jul 9, 2006)

Camarillo, CA, in the heart of Ventura county.... home of the *best* weather in the US of A. (that's excluding the present smoke from the huge wildfire burning inland!)


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

"Is this heaven? No it's Iowa." About 30 miles from the field of dreams. Played baseball there a couple of times. Now living in Oklahoma courtesy of the US Air Force.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

The great State of Illinois.... 20 minutes outside St. Louis.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

Indiana


----------

